# How many transcripts for USC?



## sophiedog (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey guys, 
I'm about to order transcripts for application (screenwriting). Too early to call USC because of time difference so maybe someone knows on here--I'm guessing it's just one because they don't specify (website just says send transcripts from all universities/colleges attended), unlike UCLA which says send 2 copies. 
Thanks!
s.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 19, 2008)

I only sent one...


----------



## sophiedog (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks! I just ordered one to send.


----------

